# planted tank with led lamp



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello,

I am thinking on starting a small 10 liter long planted tank with a Betta added in a few months.

I have the smallest HOB filter I could find, small sized gravel , intend to plant it with the basic plants, maybe some moss too. 

I found this lamp and cannot for the life of me find info if it would grow plants?

Specifications
Buy 3+ and Save
Reviews
- Brand: Deebow
- Model: 032
- Color: White
- Material: Plastic + Aluminum + LED 
- Power: 2W
- Input: AC 220~240V 50Hz
- Output: DC 12V 500mA
- Working temperature: 20~50'C
- Luminous flux: 110lm
- 28-LED White Light + 4-LED Blue Light
- 2 lighting modes: all 32-LED lights on / only blue lights on
- Color temperature: White:6400K / wavelength: Blue: 485nm
- Comes with AC220~240V power adapter (2-flat-pin plug / 135cm cable)

Brand	Deebow
Model	032
Quantity	1 piece(s) per pack
Color	White
Material	Plastic + Aluminum + LED
Specification	Waterproof 3W 40lm 36-LED Automatically change color Decorative Light for Aquarium/Pool+More
Packing List	1 xAquarium Lamp
Dimensions: 1.97 in x 2.72 in x 11.42 in (5.0 cm x 6.9 cm x 29.0 cm)

Anyone with experience or knowledge willing to look into it?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It has the right color temperature; 6,400K to grow the plants, so if you're sticking to medium-low light plants you shouldn't have an issue at all with them


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, thanks for the replay, I ordered the lamp and received it today. My 12l tank is 20cm deep, 20 cm tall and 30 cm long (roughly 8" x 8" x 12") Is there any carpet like plant i can hope for growing in this? Preferably something really low growing so it would look good in such a small tank? I


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay, so I got the lamp and figured I'd just give it a go, since I don't have the fish yet, killing a plant won't do much harm to anybody. Well, except to the plant... 

Here is the latest view of the 12l aquarium. Added Anubia nana and lilaeopsis brasilienis (might move it to the front if it stays this low and add something taller in the back.










Considering adding a mesh of xmas moss on top of the "cave" and slightly off center to the right in the front. Also, a crypt in the back left corner to have something a bit taller?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh nice! Looks good! Yeah a Crypt "Bronze" Wendtii or even red would go really nice in there for a background plant at least, they get around 6-8 inches IIRC so it should make a nice selection and it's an easy plant too.


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Annnd after xmas moss. Now i think it can be considered planted?

Crypts are to come later, I'll give it a week or so to see if anything dies off before throwing in more.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking good! Lol, it was considered planted before XD but for me, the more plants the better it is for the ecosystem as a whole :-D How's everything doing with the light and all? Looks like you've got some growth in the microswords.


----------



## MukiTheFish (Aug 21, 2010)

Not sure about the swords, they do seem quite longer, which confuses me since it's supposedly a slow growing plant?

Some of them did go transparent and die off but it's just too difficult to tell whether their condition is improving or not. I won't be home for a week now, after I return if they're still alive I might buy something like easylife easycarbo and see what that does. Right now I only put in tablet ferts.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's a moderate grower I've found. Some swords grow really fast while others don't. But with lower lights plants will grow taller and sort of faster than if they were in high light where they would grow outwards and be more compact. So it's good for carpet plants like your microswords but then it also depends on the "scape" you are going for, if you don't care then just let them do what they're doing ^_^ Everything looks healthy from here.


----------



## Kasablanca (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful tank!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow that's looking great. Your betta is going to have soooo much fun swimming around in there! I can't wait to see your new friend when you get him\her!. Yay to you for cycling your tank and asking questions!...goodluck!


----------

